# No surge or Boost in Orange County for Ubereats



## Ernesto El Fuego (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi,
I have been looking at the boost or surge for today which are normally between X11-x4 on a Monday but the zones are completely gone. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Philly bound (Oct 1, 2017)

Yes the surge has gone done this week in Philadelphia. Sorry for the late response


----------

